# Aruacana Chickens



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Ones any one else have any, there not the Easter egg chicken, slightly different, got mine yesterday, been told she is a year but I think she is much younger , she is skitty and I really want to know the signs of knowing when she is ready to lay


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't know much about the Aruacana. I prefer the (BBS) Ameraucanas.


----------

